# The Colorado Classic, anyone?



## HeartMyVelo

Has anyone attended this race before? My cousin lives in Denver, and he's trying to convince me to come visit in August.

It seems almost like a party lol Which I'm not opposed to.. 

For those who havent heard of it (like myself, until yesterday):
https://www.veloramacolorado.com/colorado-classic/


----------



## harryman

Since previous editions have passed within 1/4 mile of my house, I have indeed attended. If you have never experienced a pro peleton up close, it is worth some effort to do so. Since I don't see routes in Denver, I'd assume there will be lapped events on the last two days with one being a TT, so you'd get to see them go past multiple times. 

Yep, it's as big of a party as you'd like it to be.


----------



## 80turbota

I haven''t see a "pro" peleton but I have seen the tour of Walla Walla and that was pretty cool. So in saying that if those guys were fun to watch then the Pro's should be a sight to behold for sure.


----------



## pdh777

The previous editions were the Colorado Pro Cycling Challenge which stopped after the 2015 edition. This was a 7 day Pro Tour race with some invited US pro teams. 

The COlorado Classic is a different race entirely - with maybe a few Pro Tour teams in contention - otherwise a continental pro teams race. They are trying to market cycling along with the festival atmosphere to make the sport more enticing to the average person.
Hopefully this will succeed.


----------



## Chain

I watched almost every stage of the Pro Cycling Challenge and enjoyed it very much.

The organizers of the Colorado Classic seem more interested in putting together bands and social events than a bike race. Charging to watch a crit.... yea, I won't be paying to watch a crit.

We will probably go watch the road race and definitely catch the women's race (my daughter races). 

I understand the financial difficulties of putting on a race, and hope they make it a success, but I really won't pay to go watch a crit or browse the sponsor tents.


The description on their facebook page tells you what their focus is : A 3-day music, crafts, beer and food festival in the RiNo Art District celebrating the Colorado Classic and bicycle culture in Colorado.


----------



## harryman

You have to buy tickets to stand along the roadside to watch?


----------



## pdh777

Don't think so.

Where they generate income is through the entry fee to the festival area and to see the bands.


----------



## spookyload

Meh. Not a sustainable event in the end. They got amazing tv coverage, but failed to consider weather in Co that time of year. Two of the days was Paul and Christian talking to each other because the weather grounded the relay plane. When the queen stage is a circuit race, you are struggling. Sprinters mixed with pure climbers. Nobody is watching except in Breck where the laps were much shorter.


----------



## Opus51569

Yeah, I have to say as someone who paid for the NBC package I was disappointed with 2 days of broken video coverage. 

That said, I like the idea of the circuit, especially for fans watching in person. It made me actually consider making a trip to Colorado someday to watch it live. The 10 laps got a little redundant, though. Maybe fewer laps of a slightly longer circuit?


----------



## n2deep

I’m not crazy about the format but yes,, it’s a race I’ll support and enjoyed watching, although I didn’t get to see much this year. Personally, I hope they are wildly successful as well as all other bike races in the USA.. I love this sport and it deserves to grow!!! Just think!! Maybe we (USA) could have a couple of real teams in contention at the Giro, Volta and TdF. Wouldn’t that be something!!!


----------

